# Restauration et synchronisation



## D120 (15 Février 2015)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis nouveau sur le forum. Malgré plusieurs recherches je n'ai pas trouvé de solution à mon problème.
Depuis la mise à jour Ios 8.1.3 mon Ipad mini s'est déconnecter déjà 3 fois (dont 2 ce matin)
Le SAV d'Apple m'a dépanné une fois mais ce matin, rien à faire. La personne m'a demandé de faire une restauration via iTunes. Dans la procédure une message  me demande de désactiver la fonction Localiser l'Ipad; mais c'est impossible puisque justement je ne suis pas connecter.
Que faire ?

Autre problème, je ne comprends rien à la synchronisation; je croyais qu'en synchronisant je sauvegarderai mes photos sur mon ordinateur, or je ne les trouve pas. Que signifie exactement synchroniser ?

merci de vos réponses.


----------



## adixya (15 Février 2015)

Pour localiser mon iPhone, tu peux faire la désactivation depuis le site internet iCloud.com

Pour la synchronisation, ça marche pour mettre des photos de l'ordi vers l'appareil. Ce n'est pas ce que tu veux apparemment, toi c'est le contraire

Pour sauver tes photos de l'appareil vers l'ordi, si tu es sur Pc, tu branche l'appareil en usb et tu vas récupérer les photos dans le dossier DCIM.
Si tu es sur Mac, il doit y avoir iPhoto qui s'ouvre quand tu connectes ton appareil en usb, et il doit y avoir une option quelque part pour copier les photos sur le Mac.


----------



## D120 (15 Février 2015)

merci c'est exactement ce que je cherchais ! les photos c'est réglé.
Pour la perte du réseau wifi suis je le seul à rencontrer ce problème ?
La personne du SAV m'a dit que ça pouvait venir d'une appli, qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## adixya (15 Février 2015)

C'est peut être une défaillance de l'antenne wifi ?
Il faudra voir ce qu'il en est après restauration comme appareil neuf, si tu n'installes aucune appli en plus et que tu as toujours le problème, il faudra rappeler l'assistance si tu es sous garantie pour envisager une réparation...


----------



## D120 (15 Février 2015)

En fait il a redémarré après une énième réinitialisation alors je ne vais pas y toucher plus que ça. Si ça recommence je ferais une restauration.
D'ailleurs en faisant la sauvegarde j'ai cru comprendre que  l'Ipad était sauvegardé sur mon ordi. Mais où et comment fait-on pour récupérer les données ?
Désolé si je suis un peu lourd mais je n'y connais vraiment rien à l'informatique en général et en Apple en particulier!


----------



## adixya (15 Février 2015)

Tu as fait une sauvegarde ? 
Tu peux le savoir en allant dans iTunes.

Tu affiches la barre de menu de iTunes pour commencer si ce n'est pas déjà fait en sélectionnant "afficher le menu" dans l'icône tout à fait en haut à gauche.
Après tu vas dans Modifier / Préférences / onglet Appareils / et la dans le cadre blanc tu peux voir la liste des sauvegardes avec leur dates. Je te conseille d'en faire une deuxième au cas où la première serait corrompue.


----------



## D120 (15 Février 2015)

merci j'ai trouvé la sauvegarde. Mais je suppose que si l'on sauvegarde c'est pour récupérer au cas où il y aurait un problème.
Comment fait-on ? (ou alors je n'ai vraiment rien compris)


----------



## adixya (15 Février 2015)

Tu peux faire une sauvegarde quand tu veux. Le principe c'est d'avoir une sauvegarde qui ressemble le plus possible à ton appareil juste avant la restauration pour retrouver une configuration la plus proche possible de ton appareil une fois restauré. Donc tu dois faire une sauvegarde avant de te lancer dans la restauration.

Pour faire la sauvegarde c'est dans l'onglet "résumé". Tu peux faire une sauvegarde iCloud ou une sauvegarde sur ton ordinateur. La sauvegarde que tu as déjà fait c'est une sauvegarde sur ordinateur. C'est plus complet aucune sauvegarde iCloud. Cela dit la seule fois ou j'ai voulu restaurer à partir d'une sauvegarde itunes, elle était corrompue.
Du coup, je passe tout le temps par iCloud.


----------



## D120 (15 Février 2015)

merci pour ta réponse


----------



## D120 (22 Février 2015)

Bonsoir,
la tablette fonctionne à nouveau. Avant de l'apporter chez le vendeur j'ai pu la tester avec une autre livebox comme me l'avait suggéré le SAV de Apple; elle s'est connectée immédiatement. De retour chez moi elle s'est connectée sans problème (jusqu'à quand ?); Bref je n'y comprends rien


adixya a dit:


> C'est peut être une défaillance de l'antenne wifi ?
> .


Comment vérifier l'hypothèse d'Adixya ? parce que maintenant j'y songe sérieusement, à moins que "quelque chose" dans la tablette se déconnecte de manière aléatoire (sachant que mon PC fonctionne normalement sous wifi) 
merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Février 2015)

D120 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je suis nouveau sur le forum. Malgré plusieurs recherches je n'ai pas trouvé de solution à mon problème.
> Depuis la mise à jour Ios 8.1.3 mon Ipad mini s'est déconnecter déjà 3 fois (dont 2 ce matin)
> Le SAV d'Apple m'a dépanné une fois mais ce matin, rien à faire. La personne m'a demandé de faire une restauration via iTunes. Dans la procédure une message  me demande de désactiver la fonction Localiser l'Ipad; mais c'est impossible puisque justement je ne suis pas connecter.
> ...



Bonjour,

Pour la localisation de l'iPad, si la question t'es posée, c'est ce que tu es connecté à iCloud. À vérifier dans Réglages > iCloud (où tu trouveras cette option de localisation de l'iPad).

La synchronisation sert à harmoniser le contenu de l'iPad et son équivalent sur le Mac. Dans le sens iPad > Mac, elle sert à transférer les achats de musique ou d'applications (même gratuits) faits sur l'iPad, les photos prises avec l'iPad ou ajoutées par un autre biais (exemple : transfert direct du contenu d'un appareil photo), contacts, événements de calendrier, signets Safari,... ajoutés sur l'iPad, Dans le sens Mac > iPad, elle sert à transférer les achats ou remettre sur l'iPad un contenu acheté et qu'on a supprimé de l'iPad, les photos stockées sur le Mac, contacts, événements de calendrier, signets Safari,... ajoutés sur le Mac.

Pour les photos, après transfert de l'iPad au Mac lors de la synchronisation, tu dois les retrouver dans iPhoto.


----------



## D120 (23 Février 2015)

Bonsoir,
Je te remercie de ta réponse. Je n'ai pas de Mac mais un PC. Lors de la synchronisation les photos du PC se sont retrouvés sur l'Ipad et je ne peux plus les supprimer de la tablette; en outre la date  affichée est 2020 !! l'îcone de la poubelle n'apparaît plus. Y a t il un autre moyen de les supprimer ? car la place disponible commence à bien se réduire.
merci


----------



## adixya (23 Février 2015)

Il faut que refaire une synchronisation avec le Pc, cette fois en décochant la synchronisation des photos dans iTunes.


----------



## D120 (23 Février 2015)

bizarre j'avais compris que  la synchronisation envoyé les éléments du PC vers la Ipad


----------



## adixya (24 Février 2015)

Si tu synchronises avec un dossier qui contient zéro photo, tu te retrouveras avec zéro photo sur l'iPad. De même si tu synchronises l'iPad avec aucun dossier ne contenant des photos.

Si tu synchronises avec un dossier qui contient dix photos tu te retrouveras avec 10 photos sur l'iPad.


----------



## D120 (24 Février 2015)

merci, j'ai réussi la manip, j'avais oublié de cocher la case "synchroniser les photos"


----------

